# Magnesium safe?



## megsy33 (Feb 24, 2003)

I am taking 250 mg magnesium supplement(as oxide) every day and it totally works. This is only 63% of the recommended daily value. Is this safe to take every day? I know that Milk of Magnesia has the same ingredient (magnesium hydroxide=magnesium oxide + water) and that acts as a laxative, which is not safe to take every day. If I continue to take it every day will I become dependant?


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

this is what i normally go by Magnesium oxide....the best and safest intestinal cleanser.Magnesium oxide is truly an amazing substance. When mixed with water and consumed, its unique properties allows it to liberate large amounts of water in the gastrointestinal tract.The main cleansing benefits for Magnesium oxide are deprived from this ability to promote hydration. This hydration process helps soften and liquefy the impacted and hardened faecal matter. The undigested and putrefying rubbish that has stuck to the bowel wall blocking the absorption of nutrients and creating a source of toxicity is safely and gently eliminated.Logically speaking., it promotes a CLEANER bowel.Another advantage of the magnesium oxide is that since it is consumed orally, it has the opportunity to cleanse the entire intestinal tract from "top to bottom". Enemas on the other hand are limited just to the lower part of the intestinal tract.With the removal of excess waste material, the health, blood supply and oxygenation of the colonic membranes should be promoted. This should in turn have MAJOR implications for one's well being, such as the improved condition that encourages oxygen loving (aerobic) bacteria and at the same time inhibits the growth of unhealthy bacteria and fungi (Candida Albicans).It's like Powdered OxygenMagnesium oxide is different to other laxatives. It is safe, gentle, and stimulates intestinal cleansing without the griping and cramping pain associated with other laxatives. After all, it's mostly just oxygen and water.Bowel CancerBeware of drug laxatives. Just recently some laxatives have been banned because it was proven that they cause bowel cancer. Drugs can also be addictive and do not cleanse like magnesium oxide.Even some herbal laxatives contain some form of microtoxin. Microtoxins are mild poisons which irritate the bowel wall and as a result the body tries to rid the poisons by purging itself. This usually results in pain and cramping and can over a long period of time damage the bowel lining.Spring CleanMost people living on a Western Diet will benefit from intestinal cleansing periodically. This is especially true if you suffer from constipation or other problems associated with a slow intestinal transit time.Avoid Healing CrisisMost health programs can be enhanced by including an intestinal cleanse for obvious reasons. Treatments aimed at improving organ function by detoxifying will be made more tolerable by using magnesium oxide to expel the toxins more efficiently. This lessens or avoids the healing crisis episode which often accompany some natural therapy regimes. By varying the dose, the individual can control the rate of cleansing for the sake of convenience and lifestyle.Non-InvasiveAnother great attribute of magnesium oxide is that one is able to get a tremendous intestinal cleanse without resorting to some of the more invasive and inconvenient methods.Magnesium maintains vital body balance...But in addition to the beforementioned health promoting benefits of magnesium oxide, there is also a magnesium component in the magnesium oxide which is also important for optimal health.Magnesium maintains vital body balance with many minerals and is involved in both carbohydrate and protein metabolism. Magnesium is important for the healthy functioning of the heart and kidneys and is necessary to maintain the integrity of the skeletal system.Magnesium is a natural sedative for the nervous system and is commonly used in clinical practice to help anxiety, nervousness, insomnia, and high blood pressure. This relaxing effect can also be helpful for the overexcited states of the gut's wall in conditions such as irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and nervous indigestion.Magnesium deficiency may be common in Western Society because our soils are deficient in many minerals and hence our foods will be low in nutrients such as Magnesium. The western diet is also high in protein, calcium, and alcohol, all of which increase our requirement for magnesium. An extra dose of magnesium while cleansing the bowel may be beneficial indeed.Protocol for using Magnesium OxideAs a practitioner of natural therapies, experience has taught me that each person is unique and different. I strive to recognise the "bio-individuality" of each person and hence the prescription and dosage for a given complaint will differ greatly depending on the individual.This is especially true in the application of magnesium oxide. One has to take into account the degree of toxicity and the rate of intestinal transit time for each individual before formulating a dosage. As a general rule, the first week or two should be intensive. Frequency of bowel motions might be as much as four to ten times daily. However, lifestyle and work commitments in most cases will demand a more gradual application of magnesium oxide.One should strive for a dosage which will stimulate two to three bowel motions per day. This dosage may be as much as two heaped teaspoons a day or as little as one half teaspoon daily. Remember to listen to your body.The magnesium oxide should come in white powder form and is generally mixed in half a glass of water. Substances which are mildly acidic, such as lemon juice or apple cider can be added or follow the ingestion of magnesium oxide. These mildly acidic substances enhance the digestion of the magnesium oxide.Magnesium oxide should not be taken with meals. That is, at least an hour before or after eating. Since magnesium oxide liquefies toxic matter, it can be expected that the bowel motions will be loose. This is not diarrhoea but the result of the hydrating effect of magnesium oxide. After the initial intensive or gradual cleansing period, some people will find it beneficial to use magnesium oxide on a regular basis. A general principle is to take enough so as to stimulate regularity. Because magnesium oxide produces water and oxygen it is safe to use on a regular basis.People who use magnesium oxide on a regular basis may need to take some extra potassium. Please consult with your health practitioner.


----------



## essex (Apr 8, 2003)

I read so much on this site about the wonders of magnesium oxide but cannot get it in the UK. I have been taking magnesium taurate and not found it that helpful. I am now trying magnesium citrate 300mg/day, and am waiting to find whether it works or not.Shadowz you obviously know a lot about magnesium and as you live in the UK, what would you reccommend instead of mag oxide?Thanks


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

essex, I use 800-1000mg of magnesium chelated citrate (capsules) and they work great!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

well Essex I do use Magnesium Oxide I get it sent over from Denmark and its working wonders . Milk of Magnesia as you can buy in the UK is actually liquid Magnesium oxide so that is the closest you will get to the real thing ( well it is the real thing just liquid instead of tablets )


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

> quote: The undigested and putrefying rubbish that has stuck to the bowel wall blocking the absorption of nutrients and creating a source of toxicity is safely and gently eliminated.


This statement doesn't make sense. Nutrients are not absorbed in the bowel. I'm not positive, but I don't believe the bowel contents create a source of "toxicity" or "putrefying rubbish."I have been taking Milk of Magnesia (magnesium hydroxide) for nearly 6 years every day, and it has not lost its effect. It's not right for everyone, but it is safe to use every day for some people.It's great if this treatment works, but I think some of those facts about how the bowel works seem off.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

i have a Q for Shadowz: why only in powdered form? is it better assimiliated that way? i take 400 to 800 mg of mag oxide per day, in pill form, with meals per the instructions on the bottle, Twinlab's brand, found in health food stores. am i doing the wrong thing by taking it with meals? it seems to be working fine for me, has since november 2002 when i began the mag oxide regimen. i generally have, most days, three to four bowel movements in the a.m. and perhaps a tiny one in the afternoons. but i am curious about the taking of mag oxide with meals or before/after meals....thanks for any elaboration on this, g-


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Honestly ghitta I dont have a clue , I was given that print out by my doctor when I started Magnesium Oxide , I dont take mine with meals thou if I do they just dont work , I take them before bedtime with a hot drink and then they work wonders in the morning. Im no doctor or anything just gave a print of what my doctor gave me


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

thanks Shadowz, i'll probably just continue the way i'm doing it, since it seems to work. g-


----------



## essex (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. I tried milk of magnesia one evening after not going for 3 days I was desparate so took 6 teaspoons, it did absolutely nothing. How much do people take if taking it regularly?


----------



## Citylady403 (Apr 15, 2003)

From WebMD website:Before taking magnesium hydroxide, talk to your doctor if you are taking ï¿½ a tetracycline antibiotic such as tetracycline (Sumycin, Achromycin V, and others), demeclocycline (Declomycin), doxycycline (Vibramycin, Monodox, Doxy, and others), minocycline (Minocin, Dynacin, and others), or oxytetracycline (Terramycin, and others); ï¿½ a fluoroquinolone antibiotic such as ciprofloxacin (Cipro), ofloxacin (Floxin), enoxacin (Penetrex), norfloxacin (Noroxin), sparfloxacin (Zagam), levofloxacin (Levaquin), lomefloxacin (Maxaquin), grepafloxacin (Raxar), and others; ï¿½ penicillamine (Cuprimine); ï¿½ digoxin (Lanoxin, Lanoxicaps); or ï¿½ nitrofurantoin (Macrodantin, Furadantin, others). ï¿½


----------



## Citylady403 (Apr 15, 2003)

Interesting question about Milk of Magnesia, since so many of us are taking magnesium. On Bayer's webside below, here's what I found:Active ingredient in Milk of Magnesia: 400 mg of magnesium hydroxide per TEASPOONlaxative dosage for adults: 2-4 TABLESPOONS http://www.bayercare.com/phillips/philmom.html I conclude it's the quantity, not the ingredient, that is a concern.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Milk of magnesia does not work like a magnesium supplement. A lot of the magnesium does not get absorbed, and it helps to fill the colon with water. Still, some magnesium is absorbed. I don't know exactly how much magnesium there is, since the label only indicates the amount of magnesium hydroxide. Minerals can take on completely different properties when combined with different things. For example, think of salt. It's made up of sodium and chlorine. By themselves, sodium is a metal and chlorine is a poisonous gas!Back to the original question, I have always taken the full 4 tablespoon dose. I remember a couple days about four or five years ago where I tried less. 3 tablespoons actually did work some, but 2 did nothing. The doctors I have seen indicated to me that this was not the best remedy, but it certainly wasn't the worst thing I could do. I'm most likely dependent, but I don't feel I'm tolerant. In other words, it doesn't quit working at the same dose.


----------



## Citylady403 (Apr 15, 2003)

Bayercare (800-331-4536) says Phillips's Milk of Magnesia is much more than magnesium. It's reacted with sodium hydroxide, which is the saline laxative, they say.


----------

